# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Jyväskylän talviaikataulut 2005-2006

## a__m

Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy:n talven 2005-2006 aikataulut ovat suuren yleisön ihasteltavana osoitteessa www.jyvaskylanliikenne.fi

----------


## Piirka

Jyväskylän paikallisliikenne siirtyi talvikauteen 15.8. Matkustajakadosta (n 15% vähennys parissa vuodessa) huolimatta liikennettä on supistettu yllättävän vähän.

Vaajakosken linjaa 3 lyhennettiin jo kesäliikenteessä, Hippos-keskusta (Kirjasto) jäi silloin pois. Kaksi vuoroparia Keskussairaalalle/-lta ajetaan kuitenkin edelleen iltaisin. Ruuhkalinja 3K (Laajavuori-Vaajakoski) on lakkautettu, linja 3 ajaa nyt myös ruuhkassa.

Linjoilla 5/5K suoreni reitti. Aikasemmin kaikki vuorot ajoivat Ylistönmäellä Ohjelmakaaren kautta. Nyt ainoastaan Y-vuorot poikkeavat Ohjelmakaarella kerran tunnissa.

Linja 17 Muurame (Rajala/Paavalinvuori)-Jyväskylä on lakkautettu. Yksi vuoro linjalla 14 poikkeaa Rajalassa ja Paavalinvuorella koulupäiväaamuisin.

Linjalla 26 palautui lähtö Tyyppälästä. Vuoro lähtee klo 7.10 varsinaiselle päätepysäkille Heinälammella, josta edelleen klo 7.25 keskustaan. Linjaa ajetaan ilmeisesti vain koulupäivinä (ainakin Keskusta-Heinälampi), vaikka Heinälampi-Kauppatori-Ylistönrinne ja Ylistönrinne-Kauppatori -lähdöt on merkitty M-P:llä.

Linjalla 27 kaikki vuorot ajetaan nyt Mustalammelle (viime vuonna vain yksi vuoro tunnissa - muut edelleen vain Mäyrämäkeen). Iltaisin, lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin, kun ajetaan 30 min välein, puolet vuoroista ajetaan vain Keltinmäkeen. Hiekkilässä ajettiin viime talvena M-P 19 vuoroparia Heikkilässä Martikaisentielle/-ltä. Tänä talvena ainoastaan 2 vuoroparia. 15 vuoroparia siirtyi ajettavaksi pääpäätepysäkille Lehtoniemen th:ssa ja 2 Hiekkapohjan koululle (lakkautettu 41 vuotta sitten).

Linja 34 Tyyppälä-Palokka ilmestyi jälleen aikataulukirjaan. Linjalla 34 Keskusta-Jylhä osa vuoroista lyheni reitille Palokka-Jylhä ja keskustasta/keskustaan on vaihtoyhteys linjalla 27.

Linja 37 Keskusta-Nuutti on lakkautettu. Linjaa liikennöitiin arkisin kerran tunnissa päiväsaikaan ja bussit kulkivat enimmäkseen tyhjinä.

Lievestuoreen linjoilla 42 ja 43 ajetaan muutama lähtö (1 aamuisin ja 3 iltapäivisin) ruuhkasuuntaan Halssilassa Mesikämmenen, Tammitien ja Asmalammentien kautta. Muut lähdöt ajetaan Halssilan perusreittiä (Vaajakoskentie) pitkin.

Muilla linjoilla minuuttirukkauksia, sutakuinkin.

Piirka

----------


## tkp

> Linjoilla 5/5K suoreni reitti. Aikasemmin kaikki vuorot ajoivat Ylistönmäellä Ohjelmakaaren kautta. Nyt ainoastaan Y-vuorot poikkeavat Ohjelmakaarella kerran tunnissa.


Lisäksi linjan reitti muuttui Viitaniemen päässä. Nyt ajetaan lenkki vastapäivään niin että päätepysäkki on sama 1M:n kanssa ja takaisin keskustaan ajetaan Nisulankatua.




> Linja 17 Muurame (Rajala/Paavalinvuori)-Jyväskylä on lakkautettu. Yksi vuoro linjalla 14 poikkeaa Rajalassa ja Paavalinvuorella koulupäiväaamuisin.


Lisäksi pari 21:n vuoroa käyvät Paavalinvuorella tullessaan Säynätsalosta Muurameen.

----------


## a__m

Mitä tehdä Jyväskylässä?

Jyväskylän kaupungin kysymyspalstalta:

"Vastaus: Ei ole vielä päästy esittelemään, kun lautakunnalla on niin paljon asioita käsiteltävänä; nyt mm. ensi vuoden budjetti.

Esittelyssä ei ole tarkoitus ehdottaa mitään toimenpiteitä, vaan lähinnä kertoa kaupungin ja lautakunnan roolista joukkoliikenneasioissa sekä joukkoliikenteen kytkeytymisestä kaupunkisuunnitteluun. Kilpailuttamisasia on mukana esittelyssä.

Kilpailuttaminen edellyttää paikallisliikenteen kunnallistamista eli, että kaupunki ottaa hoitovastuun, joka nyt on liikenteenharjoittajalla. Tämä on iso harppaus.

Hyvät parannusehdotukset olisivat kullan arvoisia, mutta yleensä parannukset myös maksavat paljon.

liikenneinsinööri Jorma Lipponen"

----------


## Piirka

Jyväskylän kaupunki möi hyvään hintaan entisen linja-autoaseman tontin ja kiinteistön. Ensi viikolla alkaa kiinteistön purku ja uusien talojen rakentaminen alkaa ensi vuoden alussa. Missähän mahtaa Viherlandian linjan (15) sekä muiden paikallisliikenteen linjojen taukopaikka sijaita kun purkutyöt alkavat?

Piirka

----------


## tkp

> Missähän mahtaa Viherlandian linjan (15) sekä muiden paikallisliikenteen linjojen taukopaikka sijaita kun purkutyöt alkavat?


Suunnitelmia uuden taukotilan rakentamiseksi Tourulaan on olemassa mutta ilmeisesti mitään päätöstä rakentamisesta ei ole vielä.  Iso osa vuoroista viettää nykyään tauot JL:n varikolla.

----------


## tkp

> Mitä tehdä Jyväskylässä?


Jyväskylän kaupunki vaati jo nykyistä liikennelupaa myöntäessä että JL:n pitää uudistaa kalustoa, ja alkuperäinen vaatimus oli että tämän vuoden loppuun mennessä pitää olla 15 uutta autoa. Noh, kuten varmaan Jyväskyläläiset ovat huomanneet, uusia autoja on tähän mennessä tullut pyöreät nolla, ja nyt kaupunki ja JL ovat sopineet että uusia autoja tulee 20 kahden vuoden sisällä. Lieneekö kiirettä Kabusilla vai mistä johtunee tämä hidastelu, nimittäin uusien autojen tulemiseen liittyy jo surkuhupaisia piirteitä. Ensiksi autoja luvattiin tämän vuoden keväälle. Eipä näkynyt. Kuulemma teknisiä ongelmia tyyppihyväksymisen kanssa...   :Question:  Sitten autoja piti tulla nyt syksystä alkaen kaksi per kuukausi....Nooh kuulemma Kabusilla ei ole mitään kiirettä aloittaa tekemään matalalattia-autoja...Ihan aikuisten oikeasti, kyllä niitä linja-autoja tekevät muutkin valmistajat kuin Kabus...Jos Jyväskylän kaupunki olisi tiukempi JL:ää kohti niin todennäköisesti JL:n pihassa olisi nyt ne 15 uutta linja-autoa, ja jotka (onneksi) eivät olisi Kabuseja...

----------

